# Three miscarriages so try again or try pgs



## Gemba78 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi there
Can anyone help advise or been in same boat?
Am nearly 40 we have a son who is three soon and luckily conceived naturally and within two weeks of coming off the pill. I am very fortunate for this every day
Since trying for a second we have had three miscarriages in the last year
Can’t do anything on the nhs for obvious reasons and have spoken to private clinics
It was suggested I was hyper fertile so thought let’s give pre genetic screening a go as a last ditched attempt (possibly)
Has anyone tried this form of ivf?
What are the success rates?!
I could be trying naturally but I can’t go through the trauma of a possible and likely 4th miscarriage...
Appreciate any advice at all As new to this site. Thanks
X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I’m very sorry for your losses  

I think I would probably have some more testing done before moving to PGS personally. There is a clinic in Coventry that does the uterine natural killers cell test for people with recurring miscarriages: Professors Quenby & Brosens.

Have you had any recurrent miscarriage testing? They usually do this on the NHS regardless of if you have children or not if you have had 3 losses xxx


----------



## Gemba78 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi cloudy
Thanks for your message and appreciate you coming back to me with ideas
In terms of natural killer cells I have heard varying reports on this too as to it’s reliability but I have a clinic where I can get this done quite quickly near me in London
I also had all the usual blood tests on the nhs and all came back ok 
Only one waiting on now is karotyping
Is this what you mean about recurrent miscarriage testing? 
I hope I haven’t missed anything test wise but I only know people who did pgs with success so thought why not...
Will look into killer cells again as had put that on the back burner

Again thanks for your advice x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

So sorry to hear of your losses, I know how painful it is. I did ivf with pgs as I had several miscarriages and have immune issues so for me it took away one possible cause of losses as I produce lots of eggs so could have kept transferring embies that wouldn't be viable and meant we could concentrate on the immunes side. I have very high nk cells, TNF alpha, low progesterone. I still sadly had losses until my clinic found the right treatment combination for me. I did my treatment at The Zita West clinic and highly recommend them


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There are two types of natural killer cells test: one using blood and one using a uterine biopsy. There is little agreement in the world of fertility when it comes to immune treatments so I think it’s a good idea to look at what is offered and decide how you feel about it. There is no point having certain immunes tests done if you don’t want, or can’t afford, the types of treatments they recommend. I did the uterine natural killers cell test as they would have prescribed steroid tablets which is something I would take if required. It’s also something that can be done alongside natural conception pregnancies.

Yes karyotype is one of the recurrent miscarriage tests: it’s rare anything comes back from this - although it did for me, I’m the exception not the rule 

As you are in London there are a lot of options for clinics so maybe look at a few (some have open nights with free 5 minute consults etc). Some clinics abroad also do free Skype consults: it doesn’t mean you have to go with them, but it’s always good to have a second opinion xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to know your story. Just wanted to say that I completely agreed with  Cloudy.


----------

